# Jermaine O'Neal won't start in the all-star game



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He lost to Chris Bosh by 156,514 votes, but will probably come off the bench.



> 2007 NBA ALL-STAR FINAL BALLOTING
> EASTERN CONFERENCE
> Forwards: LeBron James (Clev) 2,516,049; Chris Bosh (Tor) 1,091,263; Jermaine O’Neal (Ind) 934,749



http://www.nba.com/news/allstar_starters_070125.html


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

He came closer then i thought. He has people from all over Canada voting for him. Hopefully he makes it so we're not without an "all-star". 

And does anyone think any of the Pacers will be invited to play in the skill competition?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> And does anyone think any of the Pacers will be invited to play in the skill competition?


Tinsley could be in the Skills Competition, but I doubt it. Definitely no one in the shootout, and of course, no Slam Dunk competitor without Freddie Jones.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Man am i excited to see Chris Bosh prove to the world that he really is a superstar.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Man am i excited to see Chris Bosh prove to the world that he really is a superstar.


I don't think he's really gonna prove anything on that night.... but getting his team into the playoffs and a strong playoff performance would be great for him showing off his skill to the world.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MillerTime said:


> I don't think he's really gonna prove anything on that night.... but getting his team into the playoffs and a strong playoff performance would be great for him showing off his skill to the world.



Thats true..and look at their record. They are movin on up 21-22. You can be 500. and your in the playoffs. Im excited to see if they can pull it off. No offence but i wouldnt be surprised if they finished the year stronger than the pacers. It could happen if they stay healthy.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Man am i excited to see Chris Bosh prove to the world that he really is a superstar.


I don't know how many times I've gotta say it. Players don't prove their super-star status in all-star games, they prove it when it counts...in the playoffs...if they can even get their team there.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

StephenJackson said:


> I don't know how many times I've gotta say it. Players don't prove their super-star status in all-star games, they prove it when it counts...in the playoffs...if they can even get their team there.



Yes i agree...but by starting its showing that he is one of the best. And he will prove it in the playoffs.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Yes i agree...but by starting its showing that he is one of the best. And he will prove it in the playoffs.


Not really, it shows he's more popular. Stats/skill has little to do with fan-voting.

Toronto is considered "Canada's team" so they have much more "fans" who can log in and vote for their favorite player... Chris Bosh... while O'Neal relies on Indy fans which is a small market and his star power.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Yes i agree...but by starting its showing that he is one of the best. And he will prove it in the playoffs.


If Toronto makes the playoffs....and that's a big if, they will be a first round exit.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

19 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 3 Blocks a game? Come on, those are scrub numbers. 




/Sarcastic


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Grangerx33 said:


> 19 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 3 Blocks a game? Come on, those are scrub numbers.
> 
> /Sarcastic


Who said they were? Noone is saying he sucks, like you guys making it out to be. All i said was, he is over-paid at $19 million per. And Charles Barkley said the same exact thing last night on TNT.

The guy is awesome, i love him and he's a great player, but this season, how many times has he taken our team on his shoulders and carried us to a victory? He has yet to score 30 points in a single game. He's improved defensivly and is probably the best defensive center in the league, but when you get paid that much, you shouldn't have any horrid nights. 

He's shot under 35% 10 times this season and many times he just got barley over 35%. I mean, just looking at this past month, he has scored 10pts vs. Miami and Atlanta and 14pts vs. NJ and only 17pts vs. Miami on 37% shooting in the TNT game we lost by 3pts. 

Sorry, but when he is the franchise and making $19 million this season and an increase next few years, he can't have so many "off-nights" with the ball. I'm not taking away anything from his defense, but guys.... $19 MILLION!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

doesn't bother me a bit he will not start. frankly, the all star game and all the stuff with it except perhaps the 3-point shootout don't interest me a bit. i have seen every dunk and the all star game itself just bores me to death. the starters are just the most popular guys-- not neccessarily the best.
like last year, i will probably be napping during the show this year.:biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Who said they were? Noone is saying he sucks, like you guys making it out to be. All i said was, he is over-paid at $19 million per. And Charles Barkley said the same exact thing last night on TNT.
> 
> The guy is awesome, i love him and he's a great player, but this season, how many times has he taken our team on his shoulders and carried us to a victory? He has yet to score 30 points in a single game. He's improved defensivly and is probably the best defensive center in the league, but when you get paid that much, you shouldn't have any horrid nights.
> 
> ...


So I guess, Wade, Kobe, Arenas, Duncan, Garnett....none of those guys ever have bad shooting nights then huh?

Riiiiight.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> So I guess, Wade, Kobe, Arenas, Duncan, Garnett....none of those guys ever have bad shooting nights then huh?
> 
> Riiiiight.


Take any of those guys top 3 games and compare to O'Neal and then take their worst 3 and compare to O'Neal. See what you find...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Take any of those guys top 3 games and compare to O'Neal and then take their worst 3 and compare to O'Neal. See what you find...


Arenas' worst 3 shooting games:

2-12, 7 points in 38 minutes
1-12, 3 points in 31 minutes
3-11, 10 points in 22 minutes

Kobe's worst 3 shooting games:

4-13, 21 points in 40 minutes
4-17, 16 points in 38 minutes
2-9, 8 points, 28 minutes

Duncan's worst 3 shooting games:

4-13, 14 points, 34 minutes
5-13, 13 points, 34 minutes
5-13, 10 points 33 minutes

Garnett's worst 3 shooting games:

4-15 shooting, 10 points, 32 minutes
5-17 shooting, 14 points, 38 minutes
4-13 shooting, 14 points, 36 minutes

Jermaine's Worst 3 shooting games

4-20, 10 points, 41 minutes
3-14, 11 points in 36 minutes
3-14, 8 points in 33 minutes

Okay, yeah he's had some worse games. But my point was that those other stars also have bad shooting nights. Look at Arenas' numbers. And also, to your claim that JO hasn't scored over 30, he scored 34 against Philly on Dec. 20th on 62% shooting.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Okay, yeah he's had some worse games. But my point was that those other stars also have bad shooting nights. Look at Arenas' numbers. And also, to your claim that JO hasn't scored over 30, he scored 34 against Philly on Dec. 20th on 62% shooting.


Yeah i must have just missed it. 

Like i said, it's hard to be devils advocate because i love O'Neal and since Miller he has been my new favorite player, but i just don't think he is as much of a star as he seems to be getting paid. We are much better with him then without him that is for sure.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MillerTime said:


> He came closer then i thought. He has people from all over Canada voting for him.


The Raps didn't have another guy in the top-15 at guard, forward, or centre, so I don't know if this theory is very true. You'd think if "all of Canada" was voting for Bosh they'd be voting for guys like Ford as well, no? Its not at all like the Houston situation where guys like David Wesley and Shane Battier are raking-in the phantom votes.

Considering how few votes supposed fan-favourite Paul Pierce got, it seems to me like most fans voted for LeBron James and then just picked whoever with the other forward spot.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> The Raps didn't have another guy in the top-15 at guard, forward, or centre, so I don't know if this theory is very true. You'd think if "all of Canada" was voting for Bosh they'd be voting for guys like Ford as well, no? Its not at all like the Houston situation where guys like David Wesley and Shane Battier are raking-in the phantom votes.
> 
> Considering how few votes supposed fan-favourite Paul Pierce got, it seems to me like most fans voted for LeBron James and then just picked whoever with the other forward spot.


And to add to that Canada a hockey country The raps & Bosh can't even get coverage in there own city because the Maple leafs regardless of how good or bad the team is are front and centre up here Raps hardly even get there highlights played on tv and when they do its only a few sec long now if this was the Nhl I can understand but basketball only popular among the hardcore fans and in the hood the general person in Toronto and Canada could care less about Bosh or the raps come to think of it the last time the raps really had a serious buzz in Canada was in 2000/2001 when Vince Carter was taking over the league


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> And to add to that Canada a hockey country The raps & Bosh can't even get coverage in there own city because the Maple leafs regardless of how good or bad the team is are front and centre up here Raps hardly even get there highlights played on tv and when they do its only a few sec long now if this was the Nhl I can understand but basketball only popular among the hardcore fans and in the hood the general person in Toronto and Canada could care less about Bosh or the raps come to think of it the last time the raps really had a serious buzz in Canada was in 2000/2001 when Vince Carter was taking over the league



I kinda disagree. Basketball is becoming big here in canada..especially here in Winnipeg and we dont even have a damn team. Its gettin big all over the country thanks to the 2 time MVP and people are talkin Raptor ball these days. People are gettin excited and basketball isnt a joke here anymore. People are really starting to like it. In a few years we will have a crazy national team too. (featuring me)


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I kinda disagree. Basketball is becoming big here in canada..especially here in Winnipeg and we dont even have a damn team. Its gettin big all over the country thanks to the 2 time MVP and people are talkin Raptor ball these days. People are gettin excited and basketball isnt a joke here anymore. People are really starting to like it. In a few years we will have a crazy national team too. (featuring me)


Yeah, i live in Rochester which is near Buffalo, and travel to Toronto alot to visit friends. They never liked basketball and fan 590 never talked basketball, but recently, my friends talk Raptors and fan 590 does a decent job covering the team. And the only name my friends know is Chris Bosh.


----------

